# what aquarium plant would give me this effect?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

hi i was just wondering what species of plant would give me a grass bed effect on the bottom of my tank like this video. 





P.S. how long would it take for it to cover the whole bottom of the tank?

 thanks


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Most of them are covered in HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides / cuba)
My experience, it takes about 1-2 months for it to loosely cover the ground, and maybe 3-4 months to get a thick bushy carpet.

I've a few thread here showing some photo/progress from day 1 -> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4433&page=2
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/88786-natural-filterless-nano-lots-pic.html

The carpet plant can also be glosso or UG. The glosso looks very similar to HC except but bigger leaf. UG has a more grass like texture.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

clock906 said:


> Most of them are covered in HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides / cuba)
> My experience, it takes about 1-2 months for it to loosely cover the ground, and maybe 3-4 months to get a thick bushy carpet.
> 
> I've a few thread here showing some photo/progress from day 1 -> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4433&page=2
> ...


thanks so much great information....UG stands for?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

UG is Utricularia graminifolia.

For larger tanks, you may want to use Dwarf Hairgrass.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> UG is Utricularia graminifolia.
> 
> For larger tanks, you may want to use Dwarf Hairgrass.


ok so you dont recomend Hemianthus callitrichoides or Utricularia graminifolia for a 65 gal?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend them because of the pain it would be to plant that much HC or UG 

More seriously though, you have to take into consideration the size of the plants that you want to use. This is because UG and HC may be "out of proportion" for a 65g tank.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ok thanks so you recomend a bigger plant? ok ill give my petstore a look thanks again^^


----------

